# Partial Thyroidectomy Recovery Time



## brookshire (Nov 28, 2012)

I had surgery--PT--8 weeks ago and my throat is still a little swollen. It seems to get better every week but it's still there.

The big thing on my mind is that my TSH levels are still on the high side. A month ago the doc tested them and it was 3.96 and now it's still there. Same exact number.

I don't feel all that bad. I know it takes time to recover from any surgery. It seems as if everything is hard, like I'm trudging through life but other than that I don't have a lot of symptoms of hypothyroidism. My skin isn't dry, my strength is returning slowly, I don't have muscle cramps, I'm not depressed or forgetful. I've only gained about 5 pounds since my surgery. I just feel a little blah and everything seems to take a lot of effort.

I'm thinking my thyroid gland may still be sluggish because it's still inflamed a little bit. Anyone else have a situation like this? Did it seem to get better with time? I'll ask my doctor too but it's nice to hear from people who've actually been through it.

I'm hoping I don't need meds. It was so freaky before surgery to have high thyroid that I don't want any risk of going back there.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

You need to insist they test your FT-4 and FT-3 post surgery to determine if you need replacement meds.

Your TSH is high and indicates replacement meds may be needed. The only way to dose yourself properly is by FT-4 and FT-3


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Are you taking replacement? I took a low dose of synthroid after a partial, and things seemed to be well. I recovered fairly well but I was young then!! Definitely insist on the FT 3 and FT4 to see how well things are working, not just the TSH.


----------



## brookshire (Nov 28, 2012)

webster2 said:


> Are you taking replacement?


No, I'm not taking any meds at all. The funny thing is that I don't feel all that bad, just a little tired. I'm even losing weight. But the TSH does seem rather high especially considering my history.

I'm going to e-mail my doc. The surgeon ordered the lab test so the PCP might not be paying attention. I'm sure the surgeon as forgotten me by now too so the way to be remembered is to remind them!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

brookshire said:


> I had surgery--PT--8 weeks ago and my throat is still a little swollen. It seems to get better every week but it's still there.
> 
> The big thing on my mind is that my TSH levels are still on the high side. A month ago the doc tested them and it was 3.96 and now it's still there. Same exact number.
> 
> ...


The Frees need to be run and seriously; your doc should not leave you like that and the main reason is that you need thyroid hormone to HEAL! For Pete's sakes.

Was your pathology result good?

Here is some info......

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.


----------



## Airmid (Apr 24, 2013)

Lovlkn said:


> You need to insist they test your FT-4 and FT-3 post surgery to determine if you need replacement meds.
> 
> Your TSH is high and indicates replacement meds may be needed. The only way to dose yourself properly is by FT-4 and FT-3


This. So much this. Even when my TSH has fallen close or in normal levels my Free T4 was always low or clinging at the very very low end of normal after surgery. Sadly, everyone was so focused on the cancer aspect that they forgot to tell me I had Hashimoto's till like 8 months ago. Explains so much, lol.

As for the tenderness - I had some here and there for quite a while after surgery. It's been about 5 years for me (I had it done at 28) and anytime they do a thyroid ultrasound I'm tender where the large chunk of thyroid used to be. It's basically scar tissue and your body is still healing even now. Surgery is a shock to the body and it's shocking to the body to suddenly have an important gland cut in half or even more removed.


----------



## brookshire (Nov 28, 2012)

Andros said:


> Was your pathology result good?


Yes, thank God, no cancer. Just a big annoying lump that was making too much thyroid hormone. Man, is that crazy-making or what? I'm so glad my thyroid levels aren't high anymore.

Thanks to Airmid for the encouragement about healing. I know that when you have surgery it takes longer to heal than the doctors tell you. They see people up to a point and after that if they don't hear from you they assume you're all better. That kind of skews the statistics they carry around in their heads.

I know that but I don't like it.  However, I'll hang tough.

I'm actually losing weight but not too easily as before so I'm not so worried about hypothyroidism at this time. I'll keep it in mind though. You can have all of your thyroid and develop that problem especially at my age (AARP eligible). This is a serious time of change. One of those points in life when you ask yourself, "Now who am I?"

A suggestion here for anyone anticipating thyroid surgery. Have your teeth cleaned before the surgery if possible, not afterwards. I waited 2 months and thought that was fine. But not only was I very uncomfortable during the procedure but I felt sick for a few days afterwards.


----------

